# VapeCon: Pics and Memories



## Paulie (29/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (29/8/16)

Here some more

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (29/8/16)

and some more

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (29/8/16)

More comming soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (29/8/16)

Lol - sick pics paulie you legend. Beautiful stand, beautiful women, great juices. What a great day dude

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/16)

Awesome @Paulie

You had such a great stand!!! And it was lovely to come sit with you guys for a few minutes and rest the legs on your couches! The Coffee Cake reserve tasted tops!

Thank you for all the support and encouragement over the months preceding... And for the fabulous prizes from yourself and Orion. You are a strong pillar of the SA Vaping community!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/8/16)

Paulie all that candy on your arms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (29/8/16)

Wow great photos. You had some of the nicest bottles on your stand.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

@Paulie that Blondie really enjoyed her job and took it real seriously! She never moved from her spot... She was a winner Promo girl! Is she a vaper?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (29/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paulie that Blondie really enjoyed her job and took it real seriously! She never moved from her spot... She was a winner Promo girl! Is she a vaper?



No but she was verry good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/8/16)

Paulie said:


> More comming soon



Should be dubbed as *Paulies Juicy Chick's Stand* ... and yes I'm green .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (29/8/16)

Now I'm glad I didn't go. Might have done something stupid, like proposing to one of those beauties 
That would considerably eat into the vape budget

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (30/8/16)

johan said:


> Should be dubbed as *Paulies Juicy Chick's Stand* ... and yes I'm green .



We certainly missed you @johan !
Next time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/8/16)

Silver said:


> We certainly missed you @johan !
> Next time!



Yip, next time before those beautiful girls grow to old .


----------

